

From philosopher to software developer in 6 months - woozle
http://webkite.com/2012/a-force-for-career-change-learning-to-code/

======
dmgottlieb
This was an interesting story and sounds like a good program. Are there other
"non-traditional programming internships" out there (i.e., entry-level
training positions for people who are not 18 but also not already
programmers)?

~~~
woozle
I'm not sure! I was talking to our CTO about it and he thinks it's less common
than it used to be. Though, in a startup like ours it really helps to
transition people on the job and teach them the tools.

